# It’s Saturday night and you are a teenager



## Pappy (May 17, 2019)

What would you do on a Saturday night?

I would be driving to Loomis hayloft for the big square dance night, or taking my date to the Colonia theater for a movie and some necking. Some Nights we would just cruise up and down Broad st. with our V-8 Fords with the glass packed mufflers.

What are some of the things you did on a Saturday night?


----------



## RadishRose (May 17, 2019)

We went to dances sponsored by high schools and /or local churches. 

Also cruised Town, McDonalds, lol, jumping in and out of our friend's cars.

Went to the Drive In on "Buck Nights"

It didn't last long enough.


----------



## hollydolly (May 17, 2019)

Dancing...every Saturday night we were out dancing until 2am then we'd get the night bus home from the city centre!!!!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 17, 2019)

I had five very close girlfriends, we usually went to the movies,roller skating or shopping. Later on we sometimes double dated. Once in nursing school weekend nights were out of the question. We got most of our training in exchange for work and of course it was always weekend nights.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 17, 2019)

If not with a steady girl, I was "cruising" for girls...


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 17, 2019)

Drinking was the main form of entertainment when I was a teenager.

If the weather was nice it would be a keg party in a cornfield, back road, etc...  I guess it was our version of a flash mob or a pop-up event.  The organizers usually charged a small fee to help offset expenses and maybe even make a little money for their trouble.

If you were 18 or over you could go to one of the local honky tonks to have a drink, listen to music, play pool, etc...

The drive-in movies were also popular in our area during good weather.  One of the farm kids would take their father's stake rack truck and back it into the space so we could sit on the deck of the truck in our lawn chairs, we thought we were cool but really we were just annoying! layful:nthego:


----------



## AZ Jim (May 17, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> Drinking was the main form of entertainment when I was a teenager.
> 
> If the weather was nice it would be a keg party in a cornfield, back road, etc...  I guess it was our version of a flash mob or a pop-up event.  The organizers usually charged a small fee to help offset expenses and maybe even make a little money for their trouble.
> 
> ...


Had we been in the same time and location, I would have been honored to take you the party...


----------



## Sassycakes (May 17, 2019)

My friends and I would go to local dances on Friday,Saturday and Sunday nights. I loved it because at each of the dances we had different friends (Boys) we would hang out with.I met my husband when I was in High School so then we would go to the dances together. He didn't like to fast dance so I was allowed to dance with his friends but I had to only slow dance with him. He watched and if one of his friends got too close to me while we were dancing,his friend got in a lot of trouble !LOL


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 17, 2019)

AZ Jim said:


> Had we been in the same time and location, I would have been honored to take you the party...



Thanks, Jim!


----------



## Falcon (May 17, 2019)

All of us would gather  at the  "Sweet Shop";  the   neighborhood  ice cream  store.

Their  hot fudge  sundaes  were to die for !  Then home to spread the  anti-acne  cream  on
our faces.  Fortunately  we  outgrew  that  stage of life.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (May 17, 2019)

I met hubby when I was 15 and he was 17,so we were always together on weekend nights. Unless he had to work and I had a babysitting job. We would go to the drive in or more often to San Francisco to the Avalon Ballroom to see such groups as Big Brother and the Holding Company when Janis Joplin was still performing with them,Jefferson Airplane,Grateful Dead-oh,those were the days. Sometimes walked around Chinatown or went to Fisherman`s Wharf. There was always plenty to do where we grew up.


----------



## jujube (May 17, 2019)

Friday night (unless there was a game at the high school) was "cruising night" where the girls drove around looking for the  boys who were driving around looking for the girls.  Hopefully, all that cruising on Friday night led to a date on Saturday night.  If you didn't have a date for Saturday night, you stayed home and hid out.  Who wanted to admit they didn't have a date on Saturday night?


----------



## Gary O' (May 17, 2019)

Guess everbody cruised

McD burgers were 19 cents
Tasted like shit, but easy on the funds when dating

Actually, never really ‘dated’

Just went out….hooked up

'cept for a few times

I put this in a thread of mine a couple years ago;



*Lindsey*


From months of bucking hay and picking berries, beans, and whatever I could get hold of, at 14 I bought a car.

 My first.

’54 Chevy
 $300

 When you save your money in a cigar box for several months, taking it out, counting, fondling, stacking, fanning it out like a hand of gin rummy, then putting it back under the bed, w-a-a-a-a-y under, and you make a major purchase, your object of worship is gone…gone I say…just an empty cigar box with only the faint scent of cheap cigars and a hint of the smell of soft currency once soaked in the sweat of your front Levi pocket. 
There are few words to describe the emptiness.
Maybe ‘bereft’.

I’d had this same experience at 12, getting my 30-30, but $79.50 from Western Auto was not the same as giving over a summer of work in one fell swoop.

 The following summer I got a job hoeing roses for a famous, prize winning rosegrower that had several acres of (you guessed it) roses at the end of a gravelroad on top of the hill we lived on. 
 So, before sunup I’d make myself lunch, make coffee for the thermos and breakfast, fire up the green hornet and bomb up the hill, taking switch back after switchback…. sideways. 
Then proceed to get ahead start on a degenerative back by hoeing roses for 10 hours.
One Friday I’d gotten a call from a pretty little girl that I’d met.
 Not as beautiful as my lady now, but beyond cute…really really cute, even pretty….her smile did funny things to my heart.
 So Sunday I approached dad.

‘Hey, ol’ man. I wanna go to church with this girl.’

 ‘Well, what’s stoppin’ ya?’

 ‘She lives on the other side of Portland.’

 ‘You want me to drive you to the other side of Portland?!’

 ‘Uh, no.
 I’d like to drive my car.’

(Mom)
‘ABSOLUTELY NOT!!!’

 ‘I’d be careful.’
 ‘And, (the coupe de grace) can I borrow grampa’s bible?’

 ‘You better be careful, cause if you get in an accident, they’re comin’ after me.’

 ‘Thanksdadbye.’

Mom said something, rather sputtered something, but I was already bombin’ down the drive.
 Can’t recall the jaunt over the St Johns Bridge or the rest of the twenty miles.

 Lindsey jumped in and we headed down the country lane to a park.
 On the way, she was all over me.
 I gave a thought to just pull over into the ditch, but maintained my James Bond nonchalant approach and returned her kisses, French kisses, 

 my first, 

 in my car,
 driving,
 For some reason, even beyond the control of my crotch, my mind relished in the sensation of tongue wrestling with this lovely being, and not on keeping in my lane…or on the road even.
 It wouldn’t have mattered much to look where I was goin’ because my eyeballs were rolled back in my head.

 Then a funny thing happened.

 Somewhere deep in my semi consciousness, I heard trumpets blowing.
 (So this is what Brad was telling me about…)
But while trying to gather my fuzzy thoughts, I had a flash back of a song that was getting popular….Leader of the Pack had a girl yelling ‘LOOK OUT, LOOK OUT,LOOK OUT!!’, then screeching tires.
 Only it was Lindsey yelling, and the trumpet was a car horn, and the tires were those of the car in front of us.
 I just remember two old couples, dressed for church, mouths open, arms waving.

 I swerved.
 Our rear quarter panels met.
 Hard.
 A sickening crunch.

 My rear view mirror revealed them just sittin’ there in the middle of the road…sideways….gettin’ smaller and smaller as I floored the little chevy.
 Lindsey didn’t say much when I dropped her off, but a few days later I got a letter.

 My first.

 I drove into the drive and parked behind the garage.
 My story was that there was black ice on a corner and I slid into the guardrail.

 He bought it.

I sweated blood for weeks after that, waiting for cops to haul my dad off in hand cuffs…leaving me with mom.
 It never happened, but every time I got in my car, I got a little sick to my stomach.
 I told him the real story three decades later.
 We both had a good laugh over it.
 Together.
 Not at each other, but with each other.

 My first.


----------



## Pappy (May 18, 2019)

And Saturday nights too.


----------



## terry123 (May 18, 2019)

On Saturday nights it was the drive in with chili dogs and cokes.


----------



## Seeker (May 18, 2019)

Afore my man it was roller skating...

Thereafter it was crusin' up and down Broad Street....or looking for a bar to shoot pool...


----------



## jujube (May 18, 2019)

Saturday nights were also prime for "slumber parties".

One time we were having a slumber party at a friend's house and we were all sleeping out in her detached garage.  For some unfathomable reason, we thought it would be really, really fun to all pile in her dad's car in our "baby-doll" pj's and go buzz the local hangout.  Soooo, we pushed the car down the driveway so as to avoid waking up her parents (good idea) and the six of us piled into the car dressed only in the afore-mentioned nighties and took off (bad idea). We buzzed the hot-spot several times, convinced that this would definitely elevate us to "cool" status.

All went well until we were half-way home and ran out of gas.  Panic.  Luckily, we were near the house of someone we all knew, so the friend jumped out of the car and went to that house in the hopes they had some gas.  The mother there, of course, called the friend's parents and her dad arrived a short while later, with a can of gas and a very bad case of the "WHAT THE HELL WERE YOU NUMBSKULLS THINKING's?????"

We were taken back to our friend's house and confined to her bedroom until the next morning when everyone's parents were called and enlightened as to our behavior.

I spent quite a few Saturdays at home after that, grounded.  

But, yeah, we were definitely "cool" for a while.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 4, 2019)

Shower. Groom myself. Get dressed. Admire my self in the mirror knowing how good lookin' and cool I am. Slap on some cologne. 
Motor down to mysteady girls house and off we went to hang out, cruise the boulevard or go to the drive in and neck.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 4, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> Shower. Groom myself. Get dressed. Admire my self in the mirror knowing how good lookin' and cool I am. Slap on some cologne.
> Motor down to mysteady girls house and off we went to hang out, cruise the boulevard or go to the drive in and neck.


Were you my high school boyfriend???   :laugh:


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 5, 2019)

I would have had to stay in and baby-sit while my parents went out for the evening (but I was allowed to have my boyfriends come in).


----------



## squatting dog (Jun 5, 2019)

Took the old 55 out and put a few dollars of Sunoco 260 in her (those 13 to 1 pistons demanded it) then headed out to the local burger stands looking for the next race. Check out the girls while trying to entice someone, anyone with a cool car to run it. Once in a while, you'd find a victim, and money was exchanged and you were off to Bar Beach rd.   Life was soooo simple then. hit the big macs and burger, fries and a coke and change back from my dollar.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## squatting dog (Jun 5, 2019)

I was actually blessed with the best of both worlds as a teen. I grew up in NY, and was part of the gearhead bunch.
However, right after high school, I left home and ended up in a small farming village  in Vermont. Wasn't much to do there and my chevy got parked because it was impractical on those gravel roads. After making friends with Gus who became my best friend, we started a regime that went the same way every weekend. Cruising through Chelsea village, head up the state highway to Peanut Kennedys car lot, turn around and head back through town, past McFarlin's gas station at the blinking light that marked the intersection of the two state roads. Then, straight out to the Strafford rd. where, at the old water tank (actually an old bathtub where the spring water flowed), we left our beer to chill.  Now, ours wasn't the only beer in the water tub. Others who were also cruising would leave their beer also. Unspoken rule... you never touched anyone else's beer. Then, back through town and repeat. Sometimes out of boredom we'd park at the intersection and watch the out of state cars go by. If we were lucky, Mary Jane Kennedy would show up.(the wildest hippie girl around).  Now, there were lot's of pretty girls around town, but, we always headed for the other village about 10 miles away to scope out those women. Of course we would pass those local boys heading over to Chelsea to scope out our women. What a wonderful time to be alive.


----------



## Trade (Jun 5, 2019)

Too shy to have a girlfriend. So Saturday night often meant spending all night out fishing with some of my other friends who were also too shy to have girlfriends on the Sunshine Skyway, or one of the other bridges on the Pinellas Bayway out to Ft. Desoto park. Driving home at dawn and stinking of fish and stopping at the Krispy Kreme doughnut shop on the way. Then getting home and trying to wash the fish stink off in the shower before crashing and sleeping till Sunday afternoon.   

This was my theme song back in the day. 

<font size="4">


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 8, 2019)

Pappy said:


> What would you do on a Saturday night?
> 
> I would be driving to Loomis hayloft for the big square dance night, or taking my date to the Colonia theater for a movie and some necking. Some Nights we would just cruise up and down Broad st. with our V-8 Fords with the glass packed mufflers.
> 
> What are some of the things you did on a Saturday night?


Me and my friends would walk up the street rather far and we would listen to the guys whistle and they tried to pick us up.  We just kept on walking unless someone had a doobie!  Then we'd smoke a bit of it, have a drink and act rather stupidly!  LOL  Brings back memories.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 8, 2019)

"Small Town Saturday Night", a song by Hank Kechum - check it out


----------



## treeguy64 (Jun 8, 2019)

High school: Saturday nights I was either playing a gig, working a job, or out on a date with my steady gal. Life was good, very good.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 12, 2019)

Saturday Nights were the GREATEST... Early part of the evening we'd be racing our cars on a straight strip between the two towns, lots of times racing for pink slips... Then we'd hang out at the donut shop.. have a couple of brewski's, maybe smoke a dooby or two... Then usually ended up at a party at sumbody's house, or down on the beach by the river... Good old days, sure are missed...

I had a 36 Ford Pickup.. Just like this one.... Mine was white though...


----------



## Trade (Jun 12, 2019)

mike4lorie said:


> Saturday Nights were the GREATEST... Early part of the evening we'd be racing our cars on a straight strip between the two towns, lots of times racing for pink slips...



Any chickee runs? 

<font size="3">


----------



## Pinky (Jun 29, 2019)

If we weren't at a high school "sock hop", we were at a friend's house party. Sometimes, a mixed group of girls and guys would walk over to the nearest burger place for a cheapie burger and coke, joking around the whole time. Most of us weren't into steady dating yet, so it was a lot of innocent fun.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 29, 2019)

Before I got my 49 Ford, I had this 46 Ford. I called it my upside down bathtub. Loud, loud mufflers always got the girls attention, and sometimes the cops too.


----------



## hypochondriac (Jun 29, 2019)

join the lads and pine about lack of female company


----------

